# Which model?



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Forgot to even look at the model I was salivating so much, but I remember these features (wish I knew the S&W line better...):

Stainless steel (no polymer)
9mm
15 rd mag
Semiautomatic
White dot rear, red dot front sights
4.5" barrel

Used, but in great condition

Store was asking $450 out the door!

Anything that looks close from the S&W site is in the $1000 range, so am wondering if I am missing something. Owner said it came from an LEO...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Probably a model 5906 police trade-in; if much older, may have been the previous similar model, the 659. The 659 had two separate grip panels, 5906 had a one-piece wraparound grip.

Solid pistols, a bit on the heavy side, which is a plus for shooting but a minus for carrying. Usually quite reliable, but like any other pistol, there will be loads that it doesn't "like", both for reliability and accuracy. The .40 later killed-off most of the 9mms models in this frame style, but they were quite popular in the early "wondernine wars" when police departments had just begun converting from revolvers to autoloaders in the 80s. I think the S&Ws were (along with the alloy-framed 459/5904) the only double-stack (high capacity) American-made autoloaders available at the time, and pretty much the only game in town if you wanted stainless-steel construction.

Run a Google search for "S&W 5906" or "S&W 659" and click the Images tab to compare photos.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The original 659/5906 were conventional DA pistols (a long double-action pull for the first shot, and a shorter/lighter single-action pull for subsequent shots, until decocked by the safety/decocking lever). However, 'Smith also made a DA Only model 5946, which has a long, revolver-like DA pull for every shot, but it is pre-cocked by initial loading. This means that it does not have a double-strike capacity if the round does not fire (trigger will move, but hammer will not; any non-firing round will have to be ejected to re-pre-cock the mechanism), so it is not a "true" DAO pistol by most definitions.

The DAO versions can be distinguished by a longer slide at the rear which partially surrounds the hammer; a larger/heavier hammer; and will have no safety levers on the slide (hole is plugged with a SS cylinder, finished to match the slide). I have heard that a few (?) were produced with safety levers at the request of certain police departments who wanted an "on-safe" carry option, but I've never seen one of these (just heard of them).


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm thinking the same,a nice 5900 series is in that price range.I had a 915 (generic version) I got cheap and it had a nicer trigger than the 5900 series I shot.Good little guns,if I were to go back to the 9 I'd carry one if the price was right.I think I still have a mag and holster for one somewhere.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Should have grabbed it! S&W, '59' series pistols tend to be highly regarded by their owner/users. (The price was, 'spot on'!)


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

It's likely still there, gonna swing back later and if it is there will get it!


----------

